# Third gear start



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

I read a comment in a thread a while back and can't find it now, could someone point me in the right direction? 
The comment was that if you could shift into third gear while stopped the transmission control module needed to be updated. Does anyone remember this or was I just dreaming it up? 
I am not having any particular problems with my CTD, I just want the latest software installed if there have been updates. 


-Brad


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Hmm. I'm actually sitting in mine right now, I don't remember the post but I'll see if mine does it. 

Mine will manually shift into third


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

My build date is 01/14 so I would think I'd have that update...


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

I found what I was looking for! It was in the "things to know about your Cruze" thread. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/6-new-cruzetalk-start-here/6386-things-know-about-your-cruze.html


-Brad


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

I doubt this applies to the 2014 Cruze as it was from 2012, but I just remembered seeing it. 
I've noticed my CTD will go into M3 while stopped, but if I'm rolling slow in M2, and try a up shift, it will say "shift denied". It seems that if I can take off in third gear, I shouldn't be denied a shift into third at 10mph. 


-Brad


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

That screenshot is from 2012. My cruze is a 2014 and still shows 3rd gear. My transmission and module wasn't even in a cruze in 2012 so I doubt I have the same software as the gm built transmission.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

completely different trans in ctd


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

The thread mentioned in post 4 is also incorrect. The gear indicator is not showing the wrong gear, I can shift while stopped with my 2012 1LT auto from 1st to 2nd and to 3rd and feel very distinct feel of the car changing gears. also when in 3rd while stopped it introduces allot more vibration and when you take off the car is a complete slug. 

Honestly I think this is a glitch and unintended behavior. Does the diesel do this? I like the taking off in 2nd for winter traction, it does help, but no reason what so ever to take off in 3rd.


----------



## DJSW (Apr 8, 2014)

Sounds like this could be useful for the people who get a lot of snow and ice. Starting off in a higher gear will cause less wheel spin when taking off on a slippery surface.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I started off in third with no issues whatsoever but I also make 265ft.lbs


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Yes mine starts off in 3rd gear, but will not let me immediately shift into 3rd gear until I hit a certain speed, if I start off in 1 or 2. Just the way it's programmed.


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

I don't believe there is anything to this other than winter driving. My 2014 1LT will do this as well...build date 11/13.

I used it most of the winter to get going without spinning the wheels while having traction off...or if traction was on, it wouldn't kick in as often. I think it's a nice feature.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

AlcoholicPolak said:


> I don't believe there is anything to this other than winter driving. My 2014 1LT will do this as well...build date 11/13.
> 
> I used it most of the winter to get going without spinning the wheels while having traction off...or if traction was on, it wouldn't kick in as often. I think it's a nice feature.


Thats what taking off in 2nd is for per the owners manual, 3rd you can feel is putting a ton of strain on the transmission. Besides if this was intended behavior taking off in 3rd would also be mentioned in the manual. 

Stopped at a light in the winter I shift into 2nd while stopped to enhance my winter traction. Come to the next stop the car is suppose to only downshifting back to 2nd. 80% of the time this works as it should, but after you enable this feature sometimes it stops downshifting past 3rd gear. 

Anyone else with a 1.4T auto feel the excess vibration this is causing sitting at a stop in 3rd gear? definitely not normal behavior....


----------



## Greygoose (Sep 26, 2013)

DJSW said:


> Sounds like this could be useful for the people who get a lot of snow and ice. Starting off in a higher gear will cause less wheel spin when taking off on a slippery surface.


This worked great for me this past winter. With all of the diesels torque, it makes slippery Starts much easier to control.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Mine starts from 3rd also, tried it couple times past winter. I found this feature usless with a good set of winter tires, the only time I start from 2nd gear in winter is when there's heavy sniw or ice and I'm uphill. Fiund out that just beung gentle on the throttle helps more thant playing with the stick...imo


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

My 1.6 petrol , auto will let me pull of in 3rd , not very responsive tho as you can imagen


----------

